

Ask HN: Why enable Facebook comments on TechCrunch if they're used for spamming? - ziodave

Why would anyone enable Facebook comments while it is clear they&#x27;re being used just to promote scams or filthy businesses.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;08&#x2F;12&#x2F;lenovo-is-laying-off-3200-staff-after-a-poor-quarter-of-business&#x2F;
======
mtmail
A couple of years ago Facebook Comments were the way to get rid of bad quality
comments and trolls. [http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/06/techcrunch-facebook-
comment...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/06/techcrunch-facebook-comments/)

Apart from using manual moderation what should TechCrunch do?

~~~
ziodave
Maybe use some kind of spam filtering, most of those comments are obviously
spam.

